# Elk Permits are out



## ds619 (Feb 11, 2003)

AND I am successful in an anterless permit for the December Hunt


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats, No tag for me,I got 6 chances for next year:sad:


----------



## stump sitter (Oct 22, 2005)

Same thing for me since they started elk hunts....sorry you were not successful


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

I was unlucky as well..There's still the bear drawing, my fingers are crossed.

Congrats and Good Luck to those lucky enough to draw a tag.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

YES! i have another year to plan my hunt....unsuccessful for 2008

tjstebb


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Another 4 dollar donation for me!


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

How are you guys seeing if you were successfull? On the computer or in the mail? Tanx


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

go to dnr website and check the drawing results.....just came out this morning

tjstebb


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Better luck next year...... 5 chances.


CONGRATS ds619!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

this is the 2nd year I've been able to apply since the mandatory 10 years off...I'm pretty sure it's pointless for me to even look! :lol:


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

congrats ds, sorry try again for me!


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Sighh. another year of no Michigan Elk hunting.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

No Tag for me...........................6 Chances for next year.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

NO SOUP, er, ELK for you!

Both my son and I were unsuccessful.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

=8]1


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)




----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Congrats to you ds619. Hope you have a good hunt.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

No tag for me or the boy. Should just save the money towards a elk hunt out west.:chillin:


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Dont really see a reason to cause I am sure I know the answer already! Been putting in since day 1 that were able to so for about 15-16 years now and nothing so I would not expect anything different this year..


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

........ for all 4 of us!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

*Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2008 Elk drawing.*


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

dsconnell said:


> *Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2008 Elk drawing.*


same here. congratulations ds619. have a great hunt!


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

No tag for me. 6 points... 15 years and still going....


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

ds619 said:


> AND I am successful in an anterless permit for the December Hunt


 
O.K. 2 pages of "UNSUCESSFULL" elk wanna be hunters and then theres you, I think you should have all of us poor souls over for a big elk dinner in January:evilsmile lets do a poll :lol: all in favor??? Mike


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

Well Congrats to ds619. My husband and I are both UNSUCCESSFUL. Well maybe before we are old and grey and take make it out to the woods we will get one.:corkysm55


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Zippo for me too!!! Congrats to the lucky ones out there.....


----------



## duckboy123 (Jul 3, 2005)

Unsuccessful again!!


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

jayzbird said:


> No tag for me. 6 points... 15 years and still going....


 
Same here...:sad:


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

No lovin' here either  6 chances for next year!


----------



## SmokeShot (Feb 10, 2008)

No luck here either, 17 years and counting.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

No luck here either.

But I know it's possible to draw a tag. My dad drew a bull tag, a close college buddy that I introduced to hunting drew a cow tag, and another hunting buddy's wife drew a cow tag.

I figure sooner or later I'm due. :lol:

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats DS619. No MI tag for me this year but I only applied for the "chance", that'll take me up to 6. I've got an elk hunt scheduled for October up in Saskatchewan, a wonderful gift from my hubby. I've been applying in MI for as long as I can remember and I'm in my 50's now....too bad I couldn't have a point for ALL the years I've applied!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Nope..... up to 6


----------



## DarkBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

Another swing and a miss for me also. Maybe next year.


----------



## cad679 (Oct 22, 2006)

I GOT ONE!!!!!!!!! The early season Cow or Bull. Wow, I was not expecting that. Now I've got to prepare for a hunt. 

Brett

P.s. Why is my wife just sitting there giving me that cold stare???


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

Holy shinnikies! I got cow only tag! I got section L does anybody know anything about section L. Part of me feels guilty because I would love a bull opportunity, but Hell I never thought in a million years I would get drawn! Here is what they look like folks!

Welcome to the official Michigan.gov web site. This site uses adaptive technology. Instructions are provided within the Accessibility Policy. Skip Navigation

Michigan.gov Home DNR Home | Links | Site Map | Contact DNR | Ask DNR 

Congratulations! You are successful in the 2008 Elk Drawing.
An information packet will be mailed to you describing hunt details.

Drawing: 2008 Elk 
Customer Id: 
Customer Name: GREGORY ALAN ORENT 
Address: 6316 SURREY ST 
PORTAGE MI 49024-2560 
Birth Date: 4/10/1965 

Successful Hunt: 
Hunt Date(s): 8/26-8/29;9/12-9/16 
Hunt Description: Antlerless Elk - Area L 
Area: 

License to purchase: 
Item Number: 171 
Item Description: Elk License Receipt 
Available for Purchase: 6/23/2008 




Michigan.gov Home | DNR Home | Report All Poaching 1-800-292-7800 | Feedback | Site Map | Contact DNR | Ask DNR 
Privacy Policy | Link Policy | Accessibility Policy | Security Policy
Copyright © 2001-2005 State of Michigan

Look'n for advice on section L anything at all! Best of luck to the rest of the group!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!!

You guys that are lucky enough to draw, how many points did you have?

Thanks...John


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

bowonly said:


> Holy shinnikies! I got cow only tag! I got section L does anybody know anything about section L.
> Look'n for advice on section L anything at all! Best of luck to the rest of the group!


There is only one section...which is everything outside of where they want to keep the elk (with boundaries). See what you can do to get ahold of either Dennis or Preston Casselman. They are as good as it gets when it comes to guiding Elk in MI. If you need a phone number for for them please feel free to PM me.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Congratulations to you successful hunters. Another unsuccessful attempt for me. I have been applying since the first year which I believe was 1966-67. I am now 56 years old. Talk about crap for luck.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

congrats you guys.....at least someone from the site will be hunting elk in michigan...
and i am in for whoever does the elk steak dinner this year too

tjstebb


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

cad679 said:


> P.s. Why is my wife just sitting there giving me that cold stare???


brett this is a normal reaction...that are taught how to do that in grade school.

good luck on your hunt,
tjstebb


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

If you plan to use a guide. Get on the phone right away. First hired gets the first choice if they want to shoot.

Canada Creek Ranch lets a few hunters in and guides them for next to nothing. I not sure but I dont think they are in the early hunt period zone. I might be mistaken.

The best hunt is with Mr. Bishop out of Onaway. He hunts them on horseback. Best hunt offered and I believe he has been doing it the longest.. Most guides only take you on a road hunt. Ride around and find the elk then figure out how to get them. Not much of a hunt. 

The best way to do it yourself.
Make an appointment with Glen Mathews Head DNR biologist in charge of the elk program. Go to the DNR headquarters in Gaylord where his office is. Ask him if you can take a look at the kill maps for the last couple years. The maps have the exact location of all elk taken. Mark the locations on the map you will be provided and then just go there to hunt. Saves on scouting costs. The elk dont move around much. The guides do this too. You will be hunting right where they will be road hunting.

Anyone need more info can call me at anytime. Pm for the phone number or leave yours and I will call you.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

DRHUNTER said:


> Congratulations to you successful hunters. Another unsuccessful attempt for me. I have been applying since the first year which I believe was 1966-67. I am now 56 years old. Talk about crap for luck.


WOW, I guess (3) points with no luck isn't so bad.

I plan on going west in the next 3-5 yrs to chase elk in the mountains so no hard feelings here.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

hunting man said:


> Most guides only take you on a road hunt. Ride around and find the elk then figure out how to get them. Not much of a hunt.


Certainly wasnt the case when I went...we walked an average of 5-7 miles per day through crazy terrain. 

I do agree with you that Glen Matthews is a great resource...however there is no way I would do this hunt on my own. Think about it...if you get a cow tag...you cant apply again for 10 years...if you get a bull tag this is the last chance you'll have in your lifetime. To me thats like trying to save money on a surgery...just doesnt make sense. Spend a couple hundred bucks and get someone who knows where the animals are...

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

I used to have a cottage in Atlanta, the Elk capital of Michigan. There are some big ones up there. It was usually no problem finding them, but if you're successful I would get a guide just in case. It would suck to blow a once in a lifetime Michigan Elk tag.


----------



## salmongf (Jun 26, 2008)

I discovered that I have been selected for one of those "Any Elk" permits too. A blessing and a curse. Now I have to figure out where and how to shoot one of those any elks. Any help anyone can offer is more than appreciated.

G. Fry


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I can't believe it didn't say "Sorry you were unsuccessful". I drew an any elk tag in the Dec 9-16 hunt, area D. I think I should go buy a Mega Millions ticket in case I've still got a little luck left. Looks like I will be spending some time up north scouting regardless of gas prices!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

congratulations! Thats two in a row...who's next?


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

con grads to the winners

I knew I was forgetting to do something, i forgot to apply for elk and bear.

always next year


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm sure that the DNR will have the best info but be sure to ask specifics about the map. When I went (some years ago) they had the maps from the 2 previous years & many of the kills were concentrated in small spots with a lot of empty space around them. I asked about it and the officer stated that most of those spots were where a herd was feeding during the hunting season. If the food source was not there at the time of your hunt, you would be wasting your time. Good Luck to all of you succesful applicants!

John H.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

I was unsuccessful myself, But I will get to tag along with Bmac and enjoy the hunt. That will be just as much fun as pulling the trigger. Besides maybe I will learn something and if my day comes Bmac can help me. What a riot this is going to be!


----------



## Melthuselah (Dec 3, 2007)

I received an anterless tag for the early season. Any information you folks and give me would be appreciated. Thanks Mel


----------



## Bobcat (Aug 9, 2005)

25 years in a row, NO TAG !!!!!!!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Good luck and congrats all. I drew a tag a few years ago. I did not use a guide. I was hunting just outside of Atlanta. I took a nice 6x6 on public land. My only regret was that I did not use my bow. It was only a 25 yard shot. I passed up several over 4 days before I scored. So my advise, USE YOUR BOW if you are a bow hunter or you will regret it. I would have had the only bull harvested to date with a bow. I do not know if anyone has done it yet.


----------



## Zulu (Aug 27, 2005)

Always thought it was pointless to apply until my uncle drew one last year . . . so this is my first year in, and guess what??? I didn't draw. 

Hopefully by 2045 I'll get a chance.


----------



## ryankl (Aug 15, 2007)

I just got the packet in the mail. Had been checking online but never could find the results. Anterless only tag in the December hunt. This is only my second year of applying. I feel like I am getting a late start on this since I didn't see it online sooner. Sorry to those who were unsuccessful.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

ryankl said:


> I just got the packet in the mail. Had been checking online but never could find the results. Anterless only tag in the December hunt. This is only my second year of applying. I feel like I am getting a late start on this since I didn't see it online sooner. Sorry to those who were unsuccessful.


you've got plenty of time if your hunting the Dec. hunt. Just make sure you get a guide as quickly as possible...the best ones will book full very quickly.

congrats on the tag!


----------



## cad679 (Oct 22, 2006)

How about hunting on August 26th when the drawing was June 23rd? Not that Im complaining with three years of applying under my belt I would of gone next tuesday if I got a tag. But Im all ready to go. Guide hired, vacation time applied for and the wife moving on from angry hostility to cold indifference. 

Brett


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

How are these guys (congratulations by the way) drawing permits after only applying two and three years when there are many of us with 6 (myself) or more preference points? Isn't this supposed to work like the bear lottery, those with the most points are chosen first? Maybe I'm just confused, and don't understand how this is set up.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

cad679 said:


> How about hunting on August 26th when the drawing was June 23rd? Not that Im complaining with three years of applying under my belt I would of gone next tuesday if I got a tag. But Im all ready to go. Guide hired, vacation time applied for and the wife moving on from angry hostility to cold indifference.
> 
> Brett


 
"the wife moving on from agry hostility to cold indifference"...that's beautiful! :lol::lol::lol: Sounds vaguely familiar. 

Grizzly Hunter

P.S.-GOOD LUCK on your hunt! Don't forget to post some big grin thophy photos when you're done.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Biggbear said:


> How are these guys (congratulations by the way) drawing permits after only applying two and three years when there are many of us with 6 (myself) or more preference points? Isn't this supposed to work like the bear lottery, those with the most points are chosen first? Maybe I'm just confused, and don't understand how this is set up.


 
It is definintely "not" like the bear application. The bear app is a preference point...where he who has the most points is drawn...period!

It's more like a bonus point system where they put your name in the hat as many times as you have bonus points plus your app (I think). Next year your name goes into hat seven times. The unfortunate thing is that as many as 40,000 other people get to have their name in the hat more than once also. So really, you're not gaining much...sorry to say. If 40,000 people had 6 bonus points then your odd of drawing next year would be 7 out of 280,000. Which is the same as 1 out of 40,000. Now I know that not everybody has 6 bonus points but the majority of them do have some.

Good Luck!

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

what I would like to know is whether or not once your name is drawn, all of your chances are removed from the "pool" before the next name is drawn. 

For example if John Q. had 5 chances and was drawn as the first pick, say he has a 5 out of 500,000 chance, then before the 2nd name is drawn that person should have their number of chances out of 499,995. 

That would make the most sense, but not everything is done according to common sense.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> what I would like to know is whether or not once your name is drawn, all of your chances are removed from the "pool" before the next name is drawn.
> 
> For example if John Q. had 5 chances and was drawn as the first pick, say he has a 5 out of 500,000 chance, then before the 2nd name is drawn that person should have their number of chances out of 499,995.
> 
> That would make the most sense, but not everything is done according to common sense.


I'm sure his name is removed if he's drawn. He can't be possibly be drawn twice in the same year...hell he can't be drawn twice in ten years I think.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## Dking(MI) (Feb 21, 2007)

YEAHHHHHHHHHH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!
My dad just called and said he got a permit in the mail for an "either" tag, cow or bull, the December hunt!!!! 
Looks like I will be off from work in December to be there on the hunt with him, 
MAN AM I STOKED!!!!!!!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I'm sure his name is removed if he's drawn. He can't be possibly be drawn twice in the same year...hell he can't be drawn twice in ten years I think.
> 
> Grizzly Hunter


I think for cows it's 10 years now, for any elk it's once in a lifetime now. While it is miniscule, I would just hope that it is done in that form...that all of that individuals chances are removed upon being drawn. 

Congrats on the any elk tag DKing!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> I think for cows it's 10 years now, for any elk it's once in a lifetime now. While it is miniscule, I would just hope that it is done in that form...that all of that individuals chances are removed upon being drawn.
> 
> Congrats on the any elk tag DKing!


My Dad drew a bull tag in 2003 and I think he's been informed that he can't be drawn (or even apply) for 10 years. But maybe it's changed since then.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> My Dad drew a bull tag in 2003 and I think he's been informed that he can't be drawn (or even apply) for 10 years. But maybe it's changed since then.
> 
> Grizzly Hunter


Thats how it was when I got mine...got it in '97, couldnt apply again until '07. I'm not sure when they started the lifetime thing for bulls but I know they didn't grandfather it. Which makes me very, very happy!


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Biggbear said:


> How are these guys (congratulations by the way) drawing permits after only applying two and three years when there are many of us with 6 (myself) or more preference points? Isn't this supposed to work like the bear lottery, those with the most points are chosen first? Maybe I'm just confused, and don't understand how this is set up.


No this lottery and point system is nothing like the bear draw. You have 6 tickets and the brand new applicant only has one ticket in the drawing. You have 6-1 odds over them is all. It is still the same as before the point system was added. You have a very very very slim chance of getting drawn. Once in several lifetimes chance of ever being drawn. So get used to not being drawn.


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

Dking(MI) said:


> YEAHHHHHHHHHH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!
> My dad just called and said he got a permit in the mail for an "either" tag, cow or bull, the December hunt!!!!
> Looks like I will be off from work in December to be there on the hunt with him,
> MAN AM I STOKED!!!!!!!


Same here. My Dad called me yesterday. It was the first time he has been drawn and he has been applying since the 80's if I recall correctly. He got a Bull/Cow tag for the December Hunt! Looks like I will be up in Onaway this December to help him out! :woohoo1:


----------



## Dking(MI) (Feb 21, 2007)

Bwana said:


> Same here. My Dad called me yesterday. It was the first time he has been drawn and he has been applying since the 80's if I recall correctly. He got a Bull/Cow tag for the December Hunt! Looks like I will be up in Onaway this December to help him out! :woohoo1:


Yep, I dont think I have EVER seen my dad this excited. This truely is a once in a lifetime deal. Some of my uncles and cousins are also planning on going up with us for the hunt, which will make it even better!! Oh, I can already tell we are going to have a great time! My number 1 job will be to video tape/shoot pics of the entire trip. This is too cool!! My dad and I have been applying for the last 6-8 years, We are still in the "SHOCK" factor right now!!

Does anyone have any information on Elk hunting michigan, or stories online??
All I can come up with are websites for fenced in Elk hunts in Michigan. not what I am looking for.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dking(MI) said:


> Does anyone have any information on Elk hunting michigan, or stories online??
> All I can come up with are websites for fenced in Elk hunts in Michigan. not what I am looking for.


What info do you need? I can probably help. I've hunted Elk here.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

A good friend of mine called today to let me know he got drawn for "any elk" in the December hunt. That is way too cool! At least I'll get to participate in a hunt, even if running a camera. That should be just as much fun anyway. Come on fall!


----------



## Dking(MI) (Feb 21, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> What info do you need? I can probably help. I've hunted Elk here.


Just general info. He has Sec. "A" on the hunt. So far the people we have talked to said that was a great area. Like, do we need a guide or not? and where can I contact them? So far the people we talked to said get one, they know the land and where the elk will be. makes sense.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

The packet of info the DNR mails out has a list of guides. I just booked with one last week. Given the price of gas, I could only make a couple scouting trips up there for what the guide charges. Add in to that his knowledge of elk, local connections for private land access and his help getting a harvested elk out to the truck and it was an easy choice.


----------



## UP elk hunter (Jul 10, 2008)

I won a chance also. Early hunt, sec L, anterless. I'm from the western UP, so it's a 7 hour drive down. How much do some of these guides charge for an anterless hunt? I'm planning on staying in a campground, tenting. I have a Yamaha Rhino. Will bringing it be useful? Here in the UP, land is open unless posted closed. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

UP elk hunter said:


> I won a chance also. Early hunt, sec L, anterless. I'm from the western UP, so it's a 7 hour drive down. How much do some of these guides charge for an anterless hunt? I'm planning on staying in a campground, tenting. I have a Yamaha Rhino. Will bringing it be useful? Here in the UP, land is open unless posted closed. Any help would be appreciated.


Congrats to you!

The guids used to be $200-$300 per day a few years ago. Not sure what they are now.

I think if the DNR saw you riding your Rhino in the forest you would receive a $250.00 fine.

Good luck.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

The guide I used is nowhere near $250 - $300 per day. He is $400 for a cow, and $450 for a bull for the entire hunt, no matter how long it takes you to get one. 

There are no motorized vehicles in much of the state land around that area, so i doubt that the Rhino will do you much good.


----------



## cad679 (Oct 22, 2006)

The guides I spoke with are between $600 and $975 for the season. The one I chose to go with is $700. A friend of mine got a tag and he booked with a guy who uses horses for $600 (cow tag) and I was given the price of $975 for the Whitneys from Elk View Cabins (any elk). The guy with the horses name is on the DNR list, but I cant recall it right now. 

Make sure you cover what is included with each guide. One guide I spoke to told me I would have to pay extra for gutting an elk (gutting animals isnt a big deal to me, but I've never done an elk before). One bear guide I spoke to in Canada a few years ago told me tracking, gutting , removal and refrigeration of a bear was up to me after he put me on a bait site. 

Brett


----------



## SevenMaryThree (May 30, 2006)

I shot the cow in January of '07 with Elk View Cabins. They are good folks.


----------



## salmongf (Jun 26, 2008)

Guide with horses name is Vern Bishop and he's already booked. I suspect a lot of guides are already booked, but may be taking hunters on a waiting list.


----------

